# Moving to Dubai?



## Yannis76 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi to all Greek fellows!

I have an offer from a multinational company to relocate to Dubai.
Since I have never left Greece before for living, I would like your opinion, your impressions everything that would help to make up my mind.
I currently do work in a multinational company in Greece, but I am thinking of relocating because of the recession.

Thank you in advance
Lefteris


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

I lived in Dubai for 2 years, it's a fun place with lots going on. The heat is very oppressive but everything is air conditioned , it can be a very expensive place to be...you have to make sure you follow the rules in relation to Islam, they are quite liberal but it's still a Muslim country with sharia law. I would recommend it for a couple of years but not long term


----------

